# Yakker Safety - IMPOUNDMENTS



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

The first thing that I have found often surprises people new to impoundment fishing is just how rough they can get in adverse weather conditions. An impoundment needs to be treated with the same caution as open waters when the weather is unfavourable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

We are relatively lucky here in Queensland, many of our impoundments do not seem to suffer from dangerous weather conditions that other areas see. And the water temperature is never an issue should we end up in the water.

In comparison, growing up in Tasmania fishing the highland lakes (by boat), I have witnessed 1.0 to 1.5 meter waves breaking on the shores some of the highland lakes when the weather turns foul. Arthurs Lake is particularly dangerous and see's regular fatalities. In colder waters if you end up in the water without a life jacket, or in inappropriate clothing even with a life jacket on you often dont stand a chance, when the water temp is that cold, once you hit the water you will often go straight into shock and your limbs simply will not respond. If you don't drown and your life jacket keeps you afloat, you still may perish very quickly as hypothermia sets in.

I've often considered having a yak at my parents place to use when I visit - if I do end up yakking on the highland lakes I will choose my clothing very carefully, and probably invest in a full dry suit.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Up here in God's country, it is very tempting, when on an impoundment fishing trip, to go too hard on the first day. Our midday sun is a killer! You can easily waste all your energy, get fried for little return and then, be too ro#ted to put in a good effort at prime bite time. By far, you will get better results and will be fresher, if you hit it early, for a few hours and then rest up in the hottest part of the day, to prepare for a decent arvo/night session.
Travelling at night in a kayak, on some of these dams is quite dangerous, due to the high-speed fizz-boat traffic. Be sure to have adequate lighting (a torch and a cap light will do) and travel away from the main traffic lanes.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

In comparison, growing up in Tasmania fishing the highland lakes (by boat), I have witnessed 1.0 to 1.5 meter waves breaking on the shores some of the highland lakes when the weather turns foul. Arthurs Lake is particularly dangerous and see's regular fatalities. In colder waters if you end up in the water without a life jacket, or in inappropriate clothing even with a life jacket on you often dont stand a chance, when the water temp is that cold, once you hit the water you will often go straight into shock and your limbs simply will not respond. If you don't drown and your life jacket keeps you afloat, you still may perish very quickly as hypothermia sets in.

This is the same for the lakes in the Snowy mountains area .They CAN BE extreamly dangarous in the wrong condititons .

Also the use of the wrong waders is also something to look out for .the cheap plastic bib and brace type in the water can become a sea anchor as they fill with water inpeading the ability to get to the surface if u fall in and go down .

I also always try not to go out by myself [ safty in numbers ]

craig


----------

